# More Bare Knuckle fight Video



## PhilDunlap (Apr 20, 2003)

I added a bunch more Bareknuckle Burmese Boxing video to my page. I left the original videos up but added more complete video of those matches to give a better feel of what the matches look like. I also added some other fights there is allmost 100mb of fight videos up. 
In the furture I hope to get a bunch more fight video up along with more instructional footage. 

Please help me out I am looking for feed back on what people think and if they like watching the fights. Remember this is my first attempt with video so I really do not know what I am doing. 

My goal is to let people know about and educate them to Burmese martial arts and fighting sports. 

Fight video 

Thaing


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2003)

I'll check them out.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 21, 2003)

From the vids it looks like:

-the only padding on the hands is not really padding, but wrist wraps.

-the fight pauses on a knockdown

Could you maybe clarify the rules for us?  The clips are interesting, if a bit grainy.  Some really brutal action in a couple of the fights.

Cthulhu


----------



## J-kid (Apr 21, 2003)

I like
Looks cool.....


That looks like a Kickboxing fight with less rules


----------



## PhilDunlap (Apr 21, 2003)

The hands are wrapped in Hemp/Gauze the wrapping is a little bit abrasive and there is no padding.

This is Burmese kickboxing and resets on a takedown or knockdown.

Traditional rules all strikes legal including groin strikes and headbutts. Alls all takedowns are legal and you can strike in the continuation to the ground but must stop with contact from ref.
No groundwork allowed that would be a thaing (nhb) match.
Fight lasts untill one fighter can no longer continue there can be multiple knockouts and wake ups. Rounds end after  devastating blow or set period usually 5 min. Rounds keep going untill win or lose

In Modern variant there are 4 round ways to win is opponent can no longer continue or first blood after 5th min of 4th round. Early rounds are usually 4 min. No decisions must win by Ko or first blood

Phil


----------



## Zepp (Apr 21, 2003)

I love the content on your site man!  Keep up the good work.  :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 21, 2003)

Are there always two officials in the ring?

Cthulhu


----------



## PhilDunlap (Apr 21, 2003)

Traditionally there are 2 refs the first group of fights have 2 and were during the early 80's at a festival

The second group were more recent and only have one ref. Matches over the last 10 years in the cities will tend to have one ref in the countryside 2

By the way Zep I appreciate the compliment


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

great i have quite a few burmese bare knuckle videos thanks to the local thai video shop awesome stuff


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 13, 2005)

oof being woken up after being knocked out then continuing to fight again and again is seriously hardcore! these guys take punishment to the next level!


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 14, 2005)

The moral of the story is don't mess with an angry Burmese guy...

Seriously though, I wonder how many of these fighters make it to a healthy old age?


----------



## still learning (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello, Thank-you for sharing the fight videos.  Wow! Hard hitting and vicious fighting.  Is this close to real street fighting?  I better learn the art of talking my way out!  Wouldn't want to go there?  Thanks again.  ......Aloha


----------

